# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Basic Holiday/Party Dress with Variations



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Doll
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
October, 2012

BASIC HOLIDAY PARTY DRESS with VARIATIONS

Basic Top

Cast on 46 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Place markers as follows:
Knit 7, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 14, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 7 = 46 sts.
Purl 1 row, slipping markers.
Next Row: Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (8 sts increased on every knit row).
Purl, with no increase.
Continue to increase in this manner until you have stitches divided as follows:

14 (back), marker, 22 (sleeve), marker, 28 (front), marker, 22 (sleeve), marker, 14 (back). = 100 stitches.

Cap Sleeves:

Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF next 22 stitches, remove marker, Knit 27, remove marker, BIND OFF next 22 stitches, remove marker, Knit remaining 13 stitches. = 56 stitches.

NOTE: After binding off, you will have one stitch still on the needle. This counts toward the next knit 28, so you only have to Knit 27. After you bind off the next 22 stitches, you will have one stitch on the needle and will knit the remaining 13 sts.

Purl across row, PURL 2 stitches together at each underarm. This will anchor the front to the back of the garment. = 54 stitches.

Work in stockinet stitch on these 54 bodice stitches for 10 rows to waistline. Knit 2 rows.

Skirt:

Next Row:
Increase in every other stitch across the row. = 81 stitches.
Work in stockinet stitch for 26 rows.
Knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam. Weave in ends

VARIATIONS

# 1 - PATRIOTIC DRESS: #6 needles, markers, 3 yarn colors: White yarn with scattered sequins, Vannas Glamour in Glittery Red, Vannas Glamour in Glittery Deep Blue

Knit basic top in white with sequins. Work cap sleeves. Bodice: knit in stockinet stitch for 4 rows.
Waistline:
Drop white, attach red, Knit 2 rows.
Drop red, pick up white, Knit 2 rows.
Drop white, pick up red, Knit 2 rows.
Drop red, pick up white, Knit 2 rows.
Drop white, pick up red, Knit 2 rows.
Skirt:
Cut red and white yarn. Attach blue yarn and increase in every other stitch across the row. Work in stockinet stitch for 20 rows. Cut blue yarn.
Attach red, increase in EVERY STITCH across row.
Knit 2 rows, red. Drop red, attach white, knit 2 rows. Drop white, knit 2 rows red.
Drop red, knit 2 rows white, drop white, knit 2 rows red. Bind off in knit. Sew seams, matching yarn colors. 

HEADBAND: With red, cast on 56 stitches, Knit 2 rows red, Knit 2 rows white, Knit 2 rows, red, Knit 2 rows white, and knit 2 rows red. Bind off. Sew ends together.

PURSE: With red, cast on 40 stitches. Work in garter stitch for 12 rows.
Garter stitch 2 rows with white, garter stitch 2 rows with red, garter stitch 4 rows with white. Bind off in knit. Fold purse in half with red on the bottom and white at the top. Sew side and bottom seams. Attach white yarn and crochet a chain of 50-55 stitches for purse strap. Attach to other side of purse. If you dont crochet, cast on 50-55 stitches and immediately bind off in knit. Attach to each side of top of purse.

# 2 - HOLIDAY SNOW BALL DRESS: #6 needles markers 2 yarn colors:
Medium blue metallic (sparkly) yarn and white bulky yarn with small pom-poms.

With blue metallic yarn, knit basic top. Instead of binding off for cap sleeves, continue to knit sleeve in stockinet stitch for 12 rows. Bind off in knit. Knit across bodice, then work second sleeve for 12 rows. Bind off in knit. Knit remaining stitches on the needle. Work in stockinet stitch for the bodice for 10 rows to waistline. Knit 2 rows. Knit and increase in EVERY stitch across the row. Work in stockinet stitch for 20 rows. Cut blue metallic yarn. Attach white pom-pom yarn and knit for 6 to 8 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew seams. Weave in ends.

HEADBAND: With blue metallic yarn, cast on 56 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Knit 6 rows with white pom-pom yarn. Knit 2 rows with blue metallic. Bind off in knit. Sew seam

#3 - SEQUINED PARTY DRESS: #6 needles markers 2 colors of yarn:
White yarn with scattered sequins (Main Color) and medium blue metallic yarn (Contrast Color).

Begin with white yarn with scattered sequins - work basic top. Do not bind off for capped sleeves. Instead of binding off, knit and increase in every other stitch on ONLY the sleeve stitches. Work back and forth on only the sleeve stitches for 6 rows. Cut white yarn. Attach blue metallic yarn and Knit 4 rows. Bind off with blue yarn in knit. Knit across bodice, and work the second sleeve in the same manner. Knit across remaining stitches on the needle. Work in stockinet stitch for the bodice for 10 rows. Drop white yarn, Knit 2 rows with blue metallic yarn. Knit 2 rows with white, and knit 2 rows metallic blue - to waistline. Knit and increase in EVERY stitch across the row. Work in stockinet stitch for 18 rows. Drop white and knit 2 rows in blue, stockinet stitch in white for 2 rows, knit 2 rows in blue, stockinet stitch in white for 2 rows, knit 2 rows in blue. Bind off in knit with blue.
Sew seams. Weave in ends.

HEADBAND: With metallic blue, cast on 56 stitches. Work in garter stitch - 2 rows blue, 2 rows white, 2 rows blue, 2 rows white, and 2 rows blue. Bind off in blue. Sew seam. 

#4 - WHITE TOP, RED SKIRT, TRIMMED IN FURRY BLACK

#6 needles markers Vannas Glamour yarn in white and bright red, and 
Shaggy Shimmer yarn by Sundance in black.

With Shaggy Shimmer black, cast on 46 stitches. Knit 2 rows for neckline. Cut black. With white, work basic top to the completion of the capped sleeves, end with purling 2 stitches together at underarms. 
Knit 2 rows with Shaggy Shimmer black. Cut yarn.
Attach red and increase in EVERY stitch across the row. OPTION: you can change to #8 or #10 needles to make a softly draped full skirt. Work in stockinet stitch for 30 rows. Bind off in knit with red. Sew seams, matching colors.

HEADBAND: Cast on 56 stitches and work in stripes: 2 rows white, 2 rows furry black, and 2 rows white. Bind off in knit. Sew seam.

#5 - GLITTERING EMERALD DRESS with WHITE FUR TRIM

#6 needles markers Vannas Glamour yarn in Emerald Green, and Shaggy Shimmer yarn by Sundance in white.

With white furry yarn, cast on 46. Knit 2 rows. Cut furry yarn. Attach Emerald Green yarn and work basic top. Except: after markers are placed, on the first row of increases, on the 9 sleeve stitches ONLY - knit and increase in every stitch, giving a total of 18 stitches for each sleeve. NOTE: These 18 sleeve stitches will increase on each side as you knit the pattern. When you have 14 stitches on the first section (before the marker) you will BIND OFF each sleeve, as per the basic pattern instructions. This will give you a slightly puffy sleeve. Work in stockinet stitch down to waistline - 10 rows. Knit 2 rows. Knit and increase in every other stitch across the row. Purl 1 row. Work in stockinet stitch for 6 rows. Drop Emerald Green. Knit 2 rows with furry white yarn. Cut white yarn. With Emerald, knit and increase in every 4th stitch, work 6 rows stockinet stitch. Drop Emerald Green. Knit 2 rows with furry white. With Emerald, knit and increase in every 4th stitch, work in stockinet stitch for 6 rows. Cut Emerald Green. Attach furry white yarn and knit 3 rows. Bind off with furry white in knit. Sew seams.

HEADBAND: With furry white yarn, cast on 56 stitches and knit 6 rows. Bind off. Sew seam.


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yet again, your work is fabulous and I just love watching out for your pictures. Keep up the good work.
Best wishes and happy knitting
Hazel JAy50


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!! Another generous and kind act to share a fabulous pattern with us!! I can't wait to make them!!!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Gorgeous,will keep me busy for awhile..Thanks so much.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the wonderful pattern I know that these will be the best dressed dolls with a extensive wardrobe. Are we jealous absolutely, lol.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Elaine for the basic top are the knitting needles use size 6?

Rhyanna


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

These are stunning. have a question though, if i want to upsize the pattern, do i just use bigger needles or what?

Blessings
Diane...


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

These are stunning. have a question though, if i want to upsize the pattern, do i just use bigger needles or what?

Blessings
Diane...


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here they are in pdf format. Acrobat Reader is needed in order to view this file.


----------



## Lesleyanita (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the lovely pattern & variations. I'm not sure if I can do it - but I'm going to give it a try! The outfits look great.


----------



## Dianne60 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you both....Elaine and Rhyanna. Much appreciated.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you for your designs!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

These are just beautiful! Thank you so very much for sharing.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Your work is outstanding!!!


----------



## LaVeta (Jul 20, 2011)

love them all, they're all so beautiful, can't wait to try one, thanks so much for the patterns :-D


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Elaine, you have done it once again. Your pattern is fabulous. Thank you.


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Elaine, You are so creative. These dresses are so cute. Thank you again for sharing with us.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Daeanarah said:


> Here they are in pdf format. Acrobat Reader is needed in order to view this file.


Thank you so much for the PDF format. You are awesome for doing that transition. It is so helpful


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful - Thank you! And thank you for the PDF too!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!!!!
Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! My granddaughters love the clothes I am knitting for their 8 (count 'em) dolls, and I LOVE to knit them. Your patterns are great and also easy to understand & execute! God Bless You So Much!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

More goodies and thank you!!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

On my list to do


----------



## BSturn42 (Jul 2, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, will add that to my do do list, which is getting very long. thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

Thankyou for more beautiful outfits for my dolls I am now starting to knit them my dolls will look perfect


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Adorable, as always! Thank you so much for sharing your patterns!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great dresses for AG dolls... Thank you very much for postig the pictures and instructions how to make them...


----------



## sandy2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Lovely, lovely, lovely! And just in time for Christmas! Thank you, Elaine - you are so generous to share your patterns with us.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting this pattern. I"ve added it to my list of projects. Will I ever get them all done? I sure hope so.


----------



## LissaAnne (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful patterns! I have 5 little grand daughters (and one more due in November), so I am saving the patterns until they are old enough for an AG doll. I am going to have a blast making them some wonderful outfits, thanks to you!!! ))))))


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful creations with all of us. Your generosity and talent is appreciated by all of us.


----------



## SUNSHINE GAL (Jun 5, 2012)

Very lovely dresses. My granddaughter would love them too.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

you are the greatest.

thank you ever so much

Hugs, BabciBert


----------



## Strawberry (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you for posting your beautiful patterns. 
I have been considering making some dolls clothes for my cousin (a cancer survivor) to sell and raise money for Cancer Care and was wondering if you would mind if I made some using your patterns?


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!! Another generous and kind act to share a fabulous pattern with us!! I can't wait to make them!!!


I could not have said it better -you are the best!!!!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Daeanarah said:


> Here they are in pdf format. Acrobat Reader is needed in order to view this file.


Awesome - thank you!!!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Great Dresses!!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you Daeanarah for putting on pdf. This is so much easier for me rather than copy & paste. I really appreciate it.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

Just finished the pumpkin dress and 1other see photos , next are these new ones thank you for the beautiful dresses x


----------



## kimmiesmom (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern and PDF! I usually sew for the girls and their dolls, but this will be so fun!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for the wonderful patterns.You are an amazing lady.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

SThank you for the wonderful patterns.You are an amazing lady.


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

they are gorgeous thank you


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, what pretty dresses you have made. Thank you for sharing your patterns with us yet again. I really like looking at your beautiful work.


----------



## mum41 (Jul 26, 2011)

thank you so much. tomorrow I'm off to spent a week with my GD and I have a small suit case packed with yarn to make AG clothes. I did start your pumpkin pattern today. Again thank you for All your patterns.


----------



## spinglow59 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Ladyfingers

I just wanted to thank you for all the beautiful patterns you share with us.
For me its like getting a candy bar- I love to do doll clothes.
I have to do them for others as I don't have any granddaughters to share them


All the best and please keep them coming

karen


----------



## GinniB (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the inspiration. I'm currently working on Halloween costumes for my great nieces' AG dolls and just this morning finished the ballerina for the 4-year old. It came out great. I'll post pictures when they are all finished and I can get my computer to talk to the camera. Christmas knitting on hold since I got the "brilliant" idea to make the dolls costumes to match the girls' costumes. 
GinniB


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow how beautiful! I am always amazed at what every one does!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You are all welcome for the pdf format. I know how it can be when trying to copy and paste and then reformat it to make it look correct.

One of these days I will get either an AG doll or SPringfield doll and create the crochet dresses that I do for the 13.5 inch Bed dolls, for the larger dolls.

I'm just glad that there are going to be lots of kids and adults too who will have new outfits for their dolls.

besides, with hand knitting and crocheting, we can always take it with us, while on the train, bus, subway, at the dr's, waiting room, etc.even during breaks at work.

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Elaine told me that she uses the same #6 knitting needles for the basic top as well as with all the variations.


Daeanarah said:


> Here they are in pdf format. Acrobat Reader is needed in order to view this file.


so here it is below now fixed.

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Elaine, beautiful clothes, as usual. How do you manage to keep coming up with all these ideas? Are or were you a fashion designer? Daeanara, thanks for the PDF of the patterns. And, Elaine, thanks for the pattern and photos.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you so much Elaine. My granddaughters love you. It is so nice of you to share all your patterns. You are so creative. I love all the pictures and ideas. Thank you, Thank you. And thank you very much Daeanarah for making the PDF format. It makes life so much easier. Off to knit Christmas dresses.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for another GREAT pattern!!


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG...You are so awesome, generous, and so so creative. I love all your ideas and the pictures are fantastic. I love how you change things up to give it a different look...Thank you, Thank you,Thank you.

Daeanarah thank you for making a pdf, it saved me some time...I always copy, and paste to Word, then print to PDF...again thank you


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, I love these. Thank you.
Melody


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you for your great patterns. I have not knit an AG pattern yet, but I am going to try this one. However, I was wondering about the shaggy shimmer yarn. I googled it and found it at herrscher's, but it looks like it is discontinued. Is that the fact? I love the Barbie patterns although I have a little trouble with the gauge because I knit so loosely.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

NG
You can find the furry yarn at Joann's, its not cheap mind you, about $5 up on a skein. However, if you signed up at joann to get their sales flyer in the mail, and email, more than likely it will include a coupon for 40% off which can be printed off and used in the store.
I haven't been to walmart in a while, so I don't know if they carry it.

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

If you knit loosely, you could try #0 DP needles when you knit Barbie fashions that call for a #1 or @2 needle.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Do you do any barbie knitting. I found this web site it has a lot of nice dresses.

http://www.stickatillbarbie.se/


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Luna Yes she does have many barbie doll knitting patterns including a Witchie Poo series.

Just do a search, "ladyfingers barbie patterns pdf", ladyfingers barbie patterns pdf. 
I'm sorry there isn't an easier method to locate them, but I usually get her patterns uploaded in pdf format for others to download. 
Here are a few of her Barbie Knitted Patterns in pdf format.

Good Luck
Rhyanna


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I love the stickatillbarbie site. I have made MANY of the patterns from that site. One of these days I'll take some pictures and post. The patterns on this site are so stylish.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

LunaDragon said:


> Do you do any barbie knitting. I found this web site it has a lot of nice dresses.
> 
> http://www.stickatillbarbie.se/


Awesome - thank you!!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you for the links to her patterns Rhyanna! They are beautiful. I have my daughter and nieces 64 barbies that all could use new cloths. =( both gave them up so I have now added to my collection.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm just finishing one, but I crocheted the skirt


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Luna you are welcome. 

I just wish they had a main place where files like these can be uploaded once, and then people would only have to go to the appropriate folder. oh well.

Elaine does good work.

Rhyanna


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is another finished dress , thank you again for the patterns


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice work, Margaret, keep it up!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Margaret, those dresses are adorable.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

thank you elaine, your instructions are so easy to follow, im thinking of making some white tights but putting the bottom with black for boots, then using white cord for laces, have i seen a pattern for something like this on your site????


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

thank you im hoping the girls will be pleased, i have just bought fluffy wool for doing the christmas dresses for them


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Nice Job Margaret. They look like they may fit a preemie 

Rhyanna


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

I HAVE JUST FOUND SOME SEQUINED WOOL, SO THIS WILL MAKE THE CHRISTMAS DRESSES FOR THE GIRLS DOLLIES, CANNOT WAIT TO START MAKING THEM, I WILL POST PICTURES WHEN FINISHED


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Margaret: I will be posting a pattern for panties, which is something I keep forgetting to do......the photos are taken and now I have to download to my computer.

Little girls want their dolly "friends" to have panties, and it's really nice when the knitted dress has a matching pair of separate panties.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

They asked about panties, looking for tights, found some I can make old tights or socks, will need machine out as well now lol , thank u again


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

Ladyfingers ~ Thank you sooooo very much! Your timings perfect. I need holiday and birthday gifts for GD who is getting an AG doll for her November birthday. Just one ? what size needles? Thanks again~ Judi


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

undecided said:


> Ladyfingers ~ Thank you sooooo very much! Your timings perfect. I need holiday and birthday gifts for GD who is getting an AG doll for her November birthday. Just one ? what size needles? Thanks again~ Judi


If you scroll back a few pages on this subject, you will find a section giving you a place to download several other outfits that she has made as well as directions to find a lot of other patterns for the 18" doll, Barbie doll clothes, and the new 5" Itty Bitty doll and an 8 1/2" doll all by Ladyfingers. Hope this will be helpful as all her designs are just as cute as this one.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

3 now made, the black with fur is for the dolls for Christmas, I'm going to make another but slightly different and a cape, is ther a pattern for a cape at all ???


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Yes, there is a pattern for a cape - this is one I have made several times. It is really easy, and turns out very nice.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kits-christmas-cape


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Your dresses are cute!


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

thank you for the pattern, i will be making that soon and will post when finished, are there any patterns for tights, i have a idea, for making them black 1/2 way and adding laces so they look like oots with white on the top 1/2 i thought i saw a pattern for all in one?? or tights?? but i know it had feet in, but i cannot find it, maybe i was dreaming, if anybody can help i would be most greatful


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

Slippers for the dress, decided two tone might be better, not sure, what are you comments ??


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

margaret15 said:


> Slippers for the dress, decided two tone might be better, not sure, what are you comments ??


Love the slippers. Are they one of Ladyfingers or did you get the pattern somewhere else?


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

the lady fingers ones, i joined the furry wool at the decrease, and did them on a bigger needle as the others seemed a bit tight, ut think these might be a bit big, also have made the sneaker type will post a picture and these are on the print out with the scarf and shawl, real easy to make and took about 20 mins


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

ravelry, knittingpatternscentral.com have patterns as well.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I just had a PM from one of our knitters, who is trying to do the sleeves on the Emnerald Party Dress with white fur trim.
She wanted to know if she had to add more needles in order to complete the sleeves. Good question! It made me go back to the above instructions and reread the pattern. I LEFT OUT A SENTENCE, and want to correct it here.

For the Emerald dress with white fur trim ONLY - WITH SLIGHTLY PUFFED SLEEVES:

You will knit and increase BEFORE and AFTER each marker. At the same time you will KNIT AND INCREASE IN EVERY STITCH ON THE SLEEVE STITCHES ONLY.

When you complete the raglan shaping you will have stitches on the needle as follows:

14 (back), Marker, 32 (sleeve), Marker, 28 (front), Marker, 32 (sleeve), Marker, 14 (back). = 120 sts.

I LEFT THE FOLLOWING SENTENCE OUT OF THE PATTERN:

Purl back 14,slip marker,Purl and DECREASE 9 stitches on sleeve stitches ONLY (23), slip marker, Purl 28, slip marker, Purl and DECREASE 9 stitches on sleeve stitches only (23), slip marker, Purl 14= 102 sts.

Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 28, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 stitches, remove marker, Knit 14 = 56 sts

Purl back, PURL 2 TOGETHER at each underarm to anchor the front to the back of the dress. 54 sts.

It is not necessary to add more needles when working the sleeves of this dress. A circ or straight needle will hold all the stitches as you work back and forth. it will get a little snug, but only for a few rows until you bind off for the sleeves - then it goes back to the regular basic pattern.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

i have just finished the second dress and just thought thats how the sleeves were, if i do another i will remember these instructions, thank you for sharing


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

The 1st one finished, the cape made in double knit on 4 mm needles, but doesn't look wide enough or long enough any ideas how to make it bigger,


----------



## tillydilly (Dec 9, 2016)

I would like to know how to get the pattern for the bridesmaid dress in white I have made the top but can't find pattern how to knitt the long skirt


----------



## tillydilly (Dec 9, 2016)

I would like to know how to get the pattern for the bridesmaid dress in white I have made the top but can't find pattern how to knitt the long skirt


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Go up to "Search". Type in the box......"Ladyfingers - AG doll - Rainbow Bridesmaid Gown, Headband & Bouquet".


----------



## boisvert (Oct 13, 2016)

I just love knitting your dresses I just love doing the holiday pattern they look so cute on the dolls just love your pattern thank you for sharing


----------



## colette grimard (Mar 31, 2015)

I love the think you do .I try to find some patterns for realistic babydolls .do you know some one do patterns thank for information


----------



## colette grimard (Mar 31, 2015)

I love the think you do .I try to find some patterns for realistic babydolls .do you know some one do patterns thank for information


----------

